# Monarchy JIIS 2 RTA



## Rob Fisher (29/6/22)

Another new high-end RTA leaving Poland shortly is the Monarchy JIIS 2 RTA! And this one was really pricey so I hope it lives up to the cost!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (29/6/22)

Not got one because way over my budget but I actually prefer the aesthetic look of the previous version!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/22)

Bazinga! DHL just dropped off my Monarchy JIIS V2 RTA!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/22)

The juice flow control is simple and easy to use. Refilling is a dream and no leaking at all!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/22)

OK have worked out to line up the logos on the Monarchy JIIS V2 and on a Stratum with their special 510 now everything is lined up! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kevin Long (7/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK have worked out to line up the logos on the Monarchy JIIS V2 and on a Stratum with their special 510 now everything is lined up! Bazinga!



The 510 on my Stratum has saved me from a lot of OCD problems,

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

